# Dispensing straws for canned expanding foam



## jklingel

no, but if in the future you want to clean a used nozzle, use acetone and hit it right away. then, reuse the nozzle. i suppose you could buy a new can and keep using the one nozzle????? or, snap one off a can on the shelf. kidding.


----------



## shazapple

I uses a pen with the ends removed. Worked well enough!


----------



## DangerMouse

Find a job that needs 3 cans, buy one can, then reuse the straw. If you allow it to harden inside the tube, a drill bit or screw will remove the dried plugs and you can put it in a drawer in case it ever happens again.

DM


----------



## MLMIB

Go to plumbing with a can and find the tubing that fits it. I did this and found 10 ft of tubing that fit the nozzle perfectly for $3 or so and cut off a bit every time I need to use the can. Also good because you can stick the tubing up a void and full as you pull it out. Just be careful if you do this of the pressure from expansion.


----------



## Jay 78

Michaelpro said:


> Does anyone know of someplace where you can get additional dispenser straws?


McDonalds, or your kitchen.

If you're talking about cans like Great Stuff, the top of the can that the straw attaches to is threaded, meaning you can twist on any type of straw with an appropriate diameter. 

I use the straws out of the hundred-pack I bought at the grocery store, which actually has the dimensions on the box: 7.625" long, .25" diameter. They're what I consider 'standard size' straws.


----------



## alecmcmahon

If I don't use a whole can at once, I thread a drywall screw into the top of the straw. This usually " seals it pretty good. Take out the screw next time and foam away.


----------



## Michaelpro

Jay 78 said:


> McDonalds, or your kitchen.
> 
> If you're talking about cans like Great Stuff, the top of the can that the straw attaches to is threaded, meaning you can twist on any type of straw with an appropriate diameter.
> 
> I use the straws out of the hundred-pack I bought at the grocery store, which actually has the dimensions on the box: 7.625" long, .25" diameter. They're what I consider 'standard size' straws.


This is a fantastic idea. Thanks!


----------



## Michaelpro

alecmcmahon said:


> If I don't use a whole can at once, I thread a drywall screw into the top of the straw. This usually " seals it pretty good. Take out the screw next time and foam away.


Using this with the straw idea will work great I think. Thanks!


----------



## Jman26063

Every time I use a regular straw the pressure from the foam pushes the straw off causing a horrible mess


----------



## Windows on Wash

The poly tubing in the plumbing aisle of the big box stores work just fine.

Check there.


----------



## Jay 78

Jman26063 said:


> Every time I use a regular straw the pressure from the foam pushes the straw off causing a horrible mess


I don't have that problem. What I do to get it started is push down on the base of the nozzle with both thumbs - half of a thumb on the straw, the other half on the base of the can. Once it starts flowing through most of the straw, the pressure is low enough where it won't blow the straw off. This has been my experience with the cans that I've used that have come with pre-broken straws. 

FWIW, I'm not saying there's no better alternatives, but I mentioned this because straws are something people are likely to already have on-hand.


----------



## mikegp

I returned my can that was missing a straw and they exchanged it for a new one at HD.

Are you saying if you put a screw in the straw the foam doesn't dry/cure? Seems like it would harden up pretty quickly, but maybe without air it would work.


----------



## Tom Struble

jury rigging one of those inside a house is scarey


----------



## chemman

mikegp said:


> I returned my can that was missing a straw and they exchanged it for a new one at HD.
> 
> Are you saying if you put a screw in the straw the foam doesn't dry/cure? Seems like it would harden up pretty quickly, but maybe without air it would work.


If you thread the screw in about 5-6 threads, the stuff in the tip of the straw cures, but the rest reverts to a liquid form. The screw comes out pretty easily taking the cured foam with it. Works great!:yes:


----------



## Kwilk6

Think I found some...


----------



## Kwilk6

Found some replacement straws...


----------



## Kwilk6

Michaelpro said:


> Does anyone know of someplace where you can get additional dispenser straws? I have two cans of the stuff but no straws haha.


These worked well for me

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Five-Expand...Nozzles-/122481663824?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## John's Workshop

They may no longer be available on eBay. Check my next post below.


----------



## John's Workshop

Michaelpro said:


> Does anyone know of someplace where you can get additional dispenser straws? I have two cans of the stuff but no straws haha.


They are now on Bonanza. Please see my next post with links.


----------



## John's Workshop

Michaelpro said:


> Does anyone know of someplace where you can get additional dispenser straws? I have two cans of the stuff but no straws haha.


They are now here

https://www.bonanza.com/listings/Fi...traws-Great-Stuff-Dispenser-Nozzles/497441008

or

http://johnsworkshop.biz/index.html

Thanks,
John


----------

